# Been Wanting to Start This Topic for Awhile



## bassplayer45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I finally have passed the SE Bridges!!!!! Just got my results for taking the test in Ohio. Vertical took me 2 tries, lateral i got on my 4th. I am shaking i am so pumped for it to be done and over with. I will continue to be on these boards and help fellow test takers with bridge questions and test tips. It was a long journey that i am happy is over and done with. Thank you all for all your help along the way with tips and encouragement, i couldnt have done it with out this communities help. All the resources and information went a long way. Thanks again and cheers, champagne is on me


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats to you!  Hopefully I'll get the lateral on my 2nd try..


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats bass.


----------



## Lungshen (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats, Bass. You should get a medal for not giving up and keep trying. It was a long journey and I hope you enjoyed the process while getting to the top


----------



## PEtoSE (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## dvtn (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats Bass. My former manager took lateral 4 times as well and he's practically the smartest guy in the company. That test is a beast and passing it is quite an achievement.


----------



## mikesltj23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lukus (Dec 12, 2015)

congratulations!   Do you recommend taking lateral or vertical first?  I just passed my PE and obtained approval to take the SE (Bridges) in April.  I plan on only taking one portion at a time.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 12, 2015)

Now that i have passed both, it is kind of tricky to be honest. The Vertical portion covers a much larger spectrum of problems, especially the essays. I think the problems in vertical are easier analysis wise, but the shear ground you have to cover makes it more difficult than lateral. Lateral has much more difficult problems analysis wise, but i personally think the essay's are easier because you know exactly what they are going to ask you. From experience, i wouldnt take both at the same time, you will burn out. I would take vertical first. It is what most people do day to day and you will slide into studying for it a little easier


----------



## Lukus (Dec 12, 2015)

i appreciate the advice.  I am definitely splitting them up.  I had thought I would take Lateral first.  I was thinking it's harder and it will be easier to study for that in the cold winter months (Now-April).  I'll decide in a few days which component to take.   I need to finish getting all of my codes now!  I am probably going to sign up for School of PE.   

But I digress; Congrats again on knocking that out!


----------



## arash78s (Dec 14, 2015)

Congratulation Bass !

Did you get the letter from ohio board? my NCEES account still says "results pending"


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 14, 2015)

Congratulations Bass! I'm really happy you passed this time, I know you've been working your butt off for this. Good luck and hopefully you'll still hang around these forums in the future.


----------



## David Connor SE (Dec 14, 2015)

Congratulations!  You won't know what to do with all the free time you will have now, which is a good problem to have.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 14, 2015)

I just got notified from NCEES that I had achieved acceptable results for the lateral portion. I am not trying to put together the dissertation that is the application for the Illinois SE license.


----------



## Lungshen (Dec 14, 2015)

You actually can have your life back now *gasp*!!

I wouldn't recommend taking both vertical and lateral back to back - unless you have too much money ($650 per exam?) and just want to see what's on the exam. I know there are few smart people who passed the exam back to back on first try, and I know it by heart that I am not one of those people. I don't intend to go sit for an exam and hope for luck.

Also, after that 8 hours on Friday, my brain was fried and just want to go home and not think about the exam. I can't imagine myself going back to the same place again the very next morning.


----------



## mjborg (Dec 15, 2015)

Congrats Bass!  Still waiting for my results to be released in PA.


----------



## Andy Lin (Dec 15, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats Bass!

It's about time for you buddy!


----------



## Moose70 (Dec 18, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Agostage (Jan 4, 2016)

Congrats! Been rootin' for ya!


----------



## SomeDaySE (Jan 7, 2016)

Congrats, BASS! Same sort of scenario for me except for Buildings. Passed vertical on 2nd, sitting for Lateral 4th in April. Gives me hope for us long suffering test takers! 

Any advise for multiple takers that you think helped you on your last try?


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jan 7, 2016)

To be honest, towards the 3rd and 4th attempt, I stopped taking it too seriously. If I didn't feel like studying, I didn't. If I was tired, I didn't study. I strictly focused on the problems I knew tripped me up from previous attempts and worked those types of problems. I kept some good mental photos of problems that made me say "huh?" and I worked those. I also made a couple of essays by hand for problems 1 and 2 and worked them out in analysis software. In the end, just having done it before and knowing what to expect made it a lot easier. I walked in with 2 guys that were on their first try and I was outside dribbling a soccer ball and throwing a tennis ball against a wall because I wasn't nervous at all. Feeling comfortable goes a long way with your brain working


----------

